# مواصفات الاجهزه الطبيه



## oth242 (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود معلومات أو موقع يتكلم عن مواصفات الأجهزه الطبية


----------



## التوزري (13 أغسطس 2008)

oth242 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أود معلومات أو موقع يتكلم عن مواصفات الأجهزه الطبية


ارجوا ان تجد فيه ما يغيدك


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا العما القدير


----------



## ود القبة (18 أغسطس 2008)

thanks for this good information


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم .
موضوع شيق جدا حول مواصفات الأجهزة الطبية وأنا جاهز لمواصفات أي جهاز طبي إن شاء الله وباللغتين العربية والأنكليزية ومع شرح مبدأ العمل .


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين على هذا الموضوع 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله
ممكن معلومات عن أجهزة الليزر الخاصة بالعيون
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس فاتح (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله في جهودكم الخيرة


----------



## ايليا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tigersking007 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eyad ibrahim (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا ابحث عن مواصفات مختبر عام 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أشرف الحسن (11 مارس 2011)

لربما يفيدك موضوع (المعايير القياسية الدولية للأجهزة الطبية) والذي وضعته سابقا،،، فيما يلي الرابط الخاص به،،، وبالتوفيق إن شالله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t250114.html


----------

